# South Australia keen to attract wealthy overseas entrepreneurs



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

South Australia is keen to attract foreign entrepreneurs under the new visa pathway for people who want to invest in the country. The Significant Investor Visa targets migrants who can make an investment of $5 million or more to the local economy. Minister for Manufacturing, Innovation and Trade, Tom Koutsantonis, said that the State Government, [...]

Click to read the full news article: South Australia keen to attract wealthy overseas entrepreneurs...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

